

WikiLeaks Springs a Leak: Full Database of Diplomatic Cables Appears Online - bobbywilson0
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/08/wikileaks-leak/

======
WokenWanderer
Could someone please just start up a new Wikileaks with the exact same
policies & capabilities, but with better people?

~~~
rhizome
"Believe nothing that you hear, and only half of what you see."

~~~
tptacek
Or maybe just believe what you want to believe.

~~~
rhizome
I'm pretty sure yours is a tautology.

------
0x12
Wikileaks is denying this, I am really wondering who to believe at this point.

<https://twitter.com/#!/wikileaks/status/108251897961517056>

If it turns out the full db is out in the wild after denying it wikileaks is
done for.

The tweets seem to hint that the file is available out in the open but that
wikileaks is not the (immediate) source of the file.

~~~
tptacek
The Times isn't reporting that the "insurance" file was decrypted, which is
all Assange denies with that tweet. The allegation is that the unredacted
"cablegate" cables, which Assange already provided to major news outlets (all
of which were given an additional layer of redaction by editorial staff) have
now been published directly.

